# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My first 55 Gal Aquarium



## Stratified (Jul 23, 2003)

This is my first attempt at any kind of "real" aquarium. I've had a 5 gal. for over a year, but all the plants died and all that was left were 3 orange neons and an 11 inch placo.

The tank and filter were a thank you gift from a house guest. I felt obligated to fill it. Once I got started, I started to enjoy it. I knew nothing about aquatic plants or fish keeping so I've been doing a lot of research to try to get things right.

This project started mid June. The tank is just now recovering from a bacteria bloom so some of the images are a little cloudy. I'm also a bit limited by my ancient Kodak DC25 camera.

I'd appreciate any comments on plant selection and arrangement. I may have to rip everything out and start over if I find that elements of my substrate are causing my hardness to rise.

This is the tank when I first put in the plants:




























This is the same tank after a few weeks of lush growth, a few algae blooms and a scary bacteria bloom. It's just now starting to clear up.




























You can see more photos in my album at imagesation.com here:

My Planted Aquarium Album

--Cal Webster

Here to serve...

[This message was edited by Stratified on Fri July 25 2003 at 08:14 PM.]


----------



## Stratified (Jul 23, 2003)

This is my first attempt at any kind of "real" aquarium. I've had a 5 gal. for over a year, but all the plants died and all that was left were 3 orange neons and an 11 inch placo.

The tank and filter were a thank you gift from a house guest. I felt obligated to fill it. Once I got started, I started to enjoy it. I knew nothing about aquatic plants or fish keeping so I've been doing a lot of research to try to get things right.

This project started mid June. The tank is just now recovering from a bacteria bloom so some of the images are a little cloudy. I'm also a bit limited by my ancient Kodak DC25 camera.

I'd appreciate any comments on plant selection and arrangement. I may have to rip everything out and start over if I find that elements of my substrate are causing my hardness to rise.

This is the tank when I first put in the plants:




























This is the same tank after a few weeks of lush growth, a few algae blooms and a scary bacteria bloom. It's just now starting to clear up.




























You can see more photos in my album at imagesation.com here:

My Planted Aquarium Album

--Cal Webster

Here to serve...

[This message was edited by Stratified on Fri July 25 2003 at 08:14 PM.]


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

Cal, re-edit your post and remove any ".orig.jpg" tags from the end of the image URLs (retain just one ".jpg"). As it is, we can only see the first one.

 
(Click for pics)


----------



## Stratified (Jul 23, 2003)

Sorry, I didn't notice that when I posted it. It's fixed now. Thanks! I didn't want to load up your server too much so I left most of the images on the imagestation server and just provided a link for those who wanted to see more.

--Cal Webster

Here to serve...


----------



## Ron Nelson (Apr 2, 2003)

The way that pictures are dealt with here it shouldn't cause any extra traffic on the AB server. The AB server sends the client browser the web page and the web page has image links to your imagestation images so the client browser sends requests for the images to the imagestation server which are then sent from the imagestation server to the client...

Ron


----------

